# محاضرات فيديو بالصوت والصورة في ديناميكية المنشأت والزلازل للمهندس /أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 يناير 2010)

*متجدد/ محاضرات فيديو بالصوت والصورة في ديناميكية المنشأت والزلازل للمهندس /أيمن قنديل*

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 

عنما كنت اقوم بابحاثي الخاصة بالماجيستير وجدت انه من الفائدة لو جمعت تلك المحاضرات في صورة فيديو بالصوت والصورة ليسهل فهمها ووجدت نفسي في مجال خاض فيه الكثير من الاساتذة قبلي​ 

ومشاركتي اليوم هي عبارة عن قطرة في بحر الاخوة الافاضل الذين اتحفونا بشروحاتهم المميزة وعلي راسهم مهندس محمود الصقار علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر​ 

وسوف ابدامعكم اليوم مناقشة علم الديناميكا باستخدام كتابين مهمين درستهما في الماجيستسر وقد وجدت فيهم فائدة عظيمة جدا وارجو من سيادتكم ابداء الرأي في الشرح لبيان اذا كنت استمر ام لا​ 





​ 
رابط تحميل الكتب المذكورة​ 
Dynamics of Structures-3rd Edition by 
Ray W.Clough & Joseph Penzien​ 

http://ifile.it/ie0mc5/dynamics_of_structures_3rd_edition_ray_w.cloughjoseph_penzien.pdf​ 

Dynamics of Structures - Theory and Applications to Earthquake Engineering
Third Edition by Anil K.Chopra​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?toznyxq3zny​ 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

والآن مع المحاضرات​ 

الحلقة الاولي​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zgmmtdnztkm​ 

الحلقة الثانية​


http://www.mediafire.com/?yynjzjjmjqh



الحلقة الثالثة 

​http://www.4shared.com/file/210733019/1e6ee46b/dynamics_3.html​ 



جاري رفع باقى المحاضرات​


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (22 يناير 2010)

لا تبخل علينا يا باشمهندس 
تاخذ راينا !!!!!!
رأينا استمر ونحن فى الانتظار
على قدر استطاعتك
واعانك الله


----------



## م.إسلام (22 يناير 2010)

رأي إيه بس , هي دي محتاجه رأي , المهم المعلومه تكون قويه و دي حاجه اتعودنا منك عليها , و كيفية توظيف المعلومه في البرامج الإنشائيه أو على أقل تقدير علاقتها بها


----------



## العبد لله (22 يناير 2010)

بصراحه عجزنا عن شكر حضرتك بش مهندس ايمن

والله انت شخصيه محترمه , ومهندس متميز

جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك ان شاء الله

خالص الشكر


----------



## majdiotoom (22 يناير 2010)

نحن بانتضار ان تتحفناا بروائعك
فكل ماقدمته من شروحات لمختلف البرامج كان مميزا
م مجدي/الاردن


----------



## رمزي2009 (22 يناير 2010)

نشكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك وفي انتظار المزيد منك وشكرا مرة اخري


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة الاولي*

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود المشجعة​ 
اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 


الحلقة الاولي​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?zgmmtdnztkm​ 

جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود المشجعة​
> اسالكم صالح الدعاء​
> الحلقة الاولي​
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود انتظروني في حلقات قادمة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



اللهم آمــــــــــــــين
شفى الله والدتك وعافاها ورزقها الصحة والعافية
وأصلح الله لك الأحوال ووفقك الله للخير دائما 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة الثانية*


الحلقة الثانية


http://www.mediafire.com/?yynjzjjmjqh


جاري رفع باقي الحلقات



​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثانية
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yynjzjjmjqh
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وباركالله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

وين الردود المشجعة ياشباب اسالكم صالح الدعاء


----------



## salim salim (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## last.gladiator (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الصالح


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور جداً يا دكتور ايمن علي هذا المجهود الرائع - وطبعا نطالبك بالاستمرار في هذا العمل - لان العلم واحد ونريد ان يتم تنويع مصادر الشرح وتنويع الاساليب حتي يجد كل منا الاسلوب المناسب له لكي يفهم الموضوع من ضمن الشروحات الكثيره المتوفره في المنتدي 

وجزاك الله خيراً علي موضوعاتك المتميزه


----------



## olma (23 يناير 2010)

نتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح والتطور ، كل جهودك متميزة ومفيدة وتدل على نشاط عالي وهمة عالية ، يرجى الإستمرار بهذه الدروس ، جزاك الله خيرا عن جميع ماقدمت ،ندعو الله تعالى أن نرسل لك التهاني بالدكتوراة عن قريب إن شاء الله


----------



## محمودشمس (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 يناير 2010)

olma قال:


> نتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح والتطور ، كل جهودك متميزة ومفيدة وتدل على نشاط عالي وهمة عالية ، يرجى الإستمرار بهذه الدروس ، جزاك الله خيرا عن جميع ماقدمت ،ندعو الله تعالى أن نرسل لك التهاني بالدكتوراة عن قريب إن شاء الله


 


جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الرائعة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 يناير 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور جداً يا دكتور ايمن علي هذا المجهود الرائع - وطبعا نطالبك بالاستمرار في هذا العمل - لان العلم واحد ونريد ان يتم تنويع مصادر الشرح وتنويع الاساليب حتي يجد كل منا الاسلوب المناسب له لكي يفهم الموضوع من ضمن الشروحات الكثيره المتوفره في المنتدي
> 
> وجزاك الله خيراً علي موضوعاتك المتميزه


 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## م.طاهر (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (24 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله بارك الله
والله يا مهندس أيمن أنه مهما كتبت من كلمات شكر وثناء فلن اوفيك حقك
وبعد متابعة الكم الهائل من الشروحات المتميزة ولبرامج غير مشروحة من قبل باللغة العربية
والآن نراك تتطرق لموضوع مهم جداً وشحيح بالمعلومات وبدأت في شرحك الررررائع والمتميز دوما لتضفي للساحة الهندسية كنزاً ثميناً وتاملت كم من الوقت والجهد تبذل لتخرج وتعد لنا هذه الشروحات الكثيرة والرائعة والمتميزة فأصبت بالذهول وقلت في نفسي لو انني متفرغ 24 ساعة لصعب علي عمل هذا حتى لو كنت املك المعلومات اللازمة
فقلت ليس أقل من الدعاء لك ولزملائك الذين يبذلون من أوقاتهم الثمينة ليفيدوا إخوانهم ويزكوا العلم الذي وهبهم الله سبحانه
فأسأل الله أن يوفقك لما يحب ويرضى وأن يبارك لك في وقتك وعلمك وألا يضيع جهدك وأن يجعلك من احب الناس إليه كما ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم للناس)
كتب الله اجرك ورفع قدرك وزادك علما وعملا
ووالله لقد دعوت لك في صلاتي أن يجزيك الله وزملائك الذين يفيدون إخوانهم خير الجزاء
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
أخوك المتابع والناشر لكل شروحاتك
م.عبدالرحمن
أبوعمر العمراني


----------



## طبويوسف (24 يناير 2010)

*نشكرا رائع وبارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك *​


----------



## مهندس على المهدى (25 يناير 2010)

مجرد الشكر مش كفايه والله عليك يا بشمهندس ايمن 
لكن مساحه الهارد خلصت على الشرح هههههههههه
ربنا يبارك لنا فيك ويسعدك فى حياتك


----------



## المهندس رشدي1 (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا للمهندس أيمن وعقبال الدكتوراة قريبا،
بس عندي طلب يابشمهندس لو أمكن سواء في هذا الموضوع أو غيره،هو تخصيص حلقة بمثال لشرح pushover analysis للمباني الخرسانية باستخدام etabs و توضيح كيفية الاستفادة من النتائج في التقييم الزلزالي للمبنى. لأنه على حد علمي (والعلم عند الله) لم أجد مثالا تفصيليا يوضح ذلك.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (25 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويا جزاك عنا كل الخير والعمل هذا بإذن الله صدقه للجاريه

الله يكثر من أمثالك


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا علي المجهود العظيم وربنا يبارك لنا فيك بامهندسنا العظيم


----------



## ahmed salah2010 (25 يناير 2010)

*بصراحه عجزنا عن شكر حضرتك بش مهندس ايمن

والله انت شخصيه محترمه , ومهندس متميز

جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك ان شاء الله

خالص الشكر*
*نشكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك وفي انتظار المزيد منك وشكرا مرة اخري*​


----------



## ahmed salah2010 (25 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للمهندس أيمن وعقبال الدكتوراة قريبا،
بس عندي طلب يابشمهندس لو أمكن سواء في هذا الموضوع أو غيره،هو تخصيص حلقة بمثال لشرح pushover analysis للمباني الخرسانية باستخدام etabs و توضيح كيفية الاستفادة من النتائج في التقييم الزلزالي للمبنى. لأنه على حد علمي (والعلم عند الله) لم أجد مثالا تفصيليا يوضح ذلك.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله*​


----------



## engmohamad (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## omar abdelsadek (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## mo22 (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا استاذ جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 يناير 2010)

ahmed salah2010 قال:


> *بصراحه عجزنا عن شكر حضرتك بش مهندس ايمن*​
> 
> *والله انت شخصيه محترمه , ومهندس متميز*​
> *جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك ان شاء الله*​
> ...


 

جزيل الشكر لاخي الكريم علي الردود


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 يناير 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> ما شاء الله بارك الله
> والله يا مهندس أيمن أنه مهما كتبت من كلمات شكر وثناء فلن اوفيك حقك
> وبعد متابعة الكم الهائل من الشروحات المتميزة ولبرامج غير مشروحة من قبل باللغة العربية
> والآن نراك تتطرق لموضوع مهم جداً وشحيح بالمعلومات وبدأت في شرحك الررررائع والمتميز دوما لتضفي للساحة الهندسية كنزاً ثميناً وتاملت كم من الوقت والجهد تبذل لتخرج وتعد لنا هذه الشروحات الكثيرة والرائعة والمتميزة فأصبت بالذهول وقلت في نفسي لو انني متفرغ 24 ساعة لصعب علي عمل هذا حتى لو كنت املك المعلومات اللازمة
> ...


 

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (28 يناير 2010)

مش عارف مين اللي بيمسح الردود 
ولا النقد ممنوع في المنتدى هنا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 يناير 2010)

عاصم شحاته الصادي قال:


> مش عارف مين اللي بيمسح الردود
> ولا النقد ممنوع في المنتدى هنا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعليقا على مشاركة حضرتك اذا كان عند حضرتك أى نقد فاليكن نقد ايجابى بناء بان تناقش زميلك فى اى درس للاستفسار منه او شرح له اى امر من الامور التى قد تكون لم ينتبه لها الزميل اثناء اداء شرحه 
اما النقد ليكون بصدد المقارنة بينه وبين احد الزملاء وايهما اصلح للاداء فهذا غير مناسب وهو يثنى الشخص عن عزيمته 
فاذا كان لحضرتك اى رأى فى ذلك فيفضل مراسلة الزميل على الخاص بدلا من النقد على العام ولتترك غيرك من الزملاء للاستفادة ممن يعجبهم الشرح طالما ان الامر لا يعجب حضرتك

أما بخصوص المقارنة بينه وبين زميل آخر فاعتقد أن الزميل الآخر توقف عن الموضوع منذ شهر ونصف بالرغم من مراسلته على الخاص للاستفسار منه بخصوص توقفه عن الموضوع الا انه لم يقم بالرد على الخاص رغم دخوله بالقسم عدة مرات وجزاه الله خيرا على ما قدمه للزملاء

اذا كان لحضرتك اى اعتراض على اداء او شرح الزميل فلتتفضل حضرتك بمناقشته على الخاص فى ذلك او بتقديم ما هوافضل من ذلك
أو الاتصال بالزميل الآخر ذى الخبرة الاعلى والموضوع الافضل لتسأله بخصوص العودة لتكملة موضوعه مرة اخرى او حتى الاجابة على اسئلة واستفسارات الاعضاء 

مرحب فقط بالنقد الايجابى الفعال اما غير ذلك مما يتسبب فى ردود افعال سلبية وابتعاد الزملاء عن تقديم المفيد لغيرهم فغير مرحب به واذا كان لابد من ذلك فيمكن طرحه للزميل على الخاص لمناقشته باسلوب لين مناسب يبتعد عن اى مضايقة وليس على العام 

جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 يناير 2010)

جزيل الشكر مشرفتنا الغالية


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 يناير 2010)

الحلقة الثالثة 

​http://www.4shared.com/file/210733019/1e6ee46b/dynamics_3.html


جاري رفع باقي الحلقات


​​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن


----------



## waaaseee (30 يناير 2010)

ممكن طلب احتاج كتاب اسمه vector mecanics for engineers dynamic dynamic اى نسخة لو سمحتم اى اصدار بس هتوهولى والنبى


----------



## majdiotoom (30 يناير 2010)

كل الشكر لك


----------



## anass81 (30 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثالثة ​
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/210733019/1e6ee46b/dynamics_3.html​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا م.أيمن على هذا المجهود الممتاز, تم إضافة الحلقة الثالثة للمشاركة الأولى


----------



## بسام.م.ب (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمندس أيمن ولكن ممكن موديل على الإيتابس للأبنية العالية في التحليل الديناميكي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (30 يناير 2010)

waaaseee قال:


> ممكن طلب احتاج كتاب اسمه vector mecanics for engineers dynamic dynamic اى نسخة لو سمحتم اى اصدار بس هتوهولى والنبى



أخي الغالي بارك الله فيك
احببت تنبيهك على امر نقع فيه من باب العادة وجرت الألسن به وهو قول والنبي تاكيداً للشيء وأنقل لك هذه الفتوى

  حكم الحلف بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم​ أسمع كثيراً من الناس عندما يرغب تأكيد أمر ما يقول والنبي ، فهل ذلك جائز ؟ .

 هذا حلف بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو حرام ، ونوع من الشرك ، فإن الحلف بالشيء تعظيم للمحلوف به ، والمخلوق لا يعظم المخلوق ( تعظيم عبادة ) ، ولذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من حلف بغير الله فقد كفر أو أشرك ) صحيح ، رواه احمد ( 2/125 ) ، وأبو داود ( 3251 ) ، والترمذي ( 1535 ) وهو يعم الحلف بالأنبياء والملائكة والصالحين وسائر المخلوقات ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من كان حالفاً فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت ) رواه البخاري (4860 فتح 8/611 ) ، ( 6107 فتح 10/516 ) ، ومسلم ( 1647 ) وأحمد ( 2/309 ) وأبو داود ( 3247 ) والنسائي ( 3775 ) والترمذي ( 1545 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 2096 ) ، فأما ما ورد في القرآن من الحلف بالمرسلات والذاريات والنازعات ، والفجر ، والعصر ، والضحى ، ومواقع النجوم الخ فهو من الله تعالى ، ولله أن يقسم من خلقه بما يشاء ، فأما المخلوق فلا يحلف إلا بربه تعالى .

من كتاب اللؤلؤ المكين من فتاوى ابن جبرين ص 32

والكتاب موجود على المنتدى على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125978.html
وهذا رابط آخر
http://rapidshare.com/files/2374589...tics_Dynamics.book_gon171.softarchive.net.rar

وفقنا الله لما يحب ويرضى وجمعنا بحبيبنا ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في جنة الفردوس الأعلى ومهندسنا الغالي أيمن


----------



## moh_re110 (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابراهيم شلتوت (30 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد ابراهيم شلتوت (30 يناير 2010)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdoo_farra (1 فبراير 2010)

Thanks doctor for beneficial topic that you gave to us
Allah bless you


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

محاضرات فيديو في هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ل م/ أيمن قنديل







http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177834.html​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (1 فبراير 2010)




----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (1 فبراير 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تعليقا على مشاركة حضرتك اذا كان عند حضرتك أى نقد فاليكن نقد ايجابى بناء بان تناقش زميلك فى اى درس للاستفسار منه او شرح له اى امر من الامور التى قد تكون لم ينتبه لها الزميل اثناء اداء شرحه
> اما النقد ليكون بصدد المقارنة بينه وبين احد الزملاء وايهما اصلح للاداء فهذا غير مناسب وهو يثنى الشخص عن عزيمته
> فاذا كان لحضرتك اى رأى فى ذلك فيفضل مراسلة الزميل على الخاص بدلا من النقد على العام ولتترك غيرك من الزملاء للاستفادة ممن يعجبهم الشرح طالما ان الامر لا يعجب حضرتك
> ...


 يرحمك الله يارئيس مصر السابق -محمد أنور السادات 
سمعت منه مقوله لا تزال في أذني 
ألا وهي :
-اللي ما يعرفش يقول عدس -
هو إنتوا عاوزين مواضيع وخلاص مفيده أو مهيش مفيده عاوزين حشو وخلاص 
تأكدي سيدتي أنني أغير على هذا المنتدى ولا أحب أن تكون المواضيع هشه وذات ركاكه ومجرد حشو وخلاص 
أريد مواضيع قوية تفيد الأعضاء تعلمهم تعليما منهجيا سليما


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا هل يتيسر شئ حول sacrificial layer


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (1 فبراير 2010)

بالمناسبة بحثي في الماجستير بعنوانelastic and plastic deformation of sacrificial layaer subjected to a sudden loadوهو في مجال الدايناميك فمن يحتاج الى اي مساعدة في هذا المجال فلايتردد بالاتصال
اخوكم فراس الكبيسي


----------



## maae (1 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ايمن 
الى التحميل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 فبراير 2010)

عاصم شحاته الصادي قال:


> يرحمك الله يارئيس مصر السابق -محمد أنور السادات
> سمعت منه مقوله لا تزال في أذني
> ألا وهي :
> -اللي ما يعرفش يقول عدس -
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا كان راى حضرتك فى شروحات زملائك انها حشو وخلاص وانك أكثر غيرة على الملتقى من الجميع

فمعنى هذا ان حضرتك على دراية كاملة بهذه الشروحات والمواضيع وبالتالى فمرحبا بحضرتك لتقديم الافضل من ذلك ومساعدة زملائك 

لا يسعنى الا ان أذكر لحضرتك انه مرحب باضطلاع حضرتك على اى عمل يقوم به اى زميل أيا كان ولتناقشه فيه فاذا كان قد اخطا فى استعراض بعض النقاط أو فاته امر ما فلتصححها له فلا عيب فى ذلك وان كان هناك استفسار منك فى أى امر لم يتضح فلتسال عنه

واذا كان عند حضرتك من المعلومات ماهو اقوى وأفضل من ذلك فالتقدمه لزملائك لافادتهم به

واذا لم يكن عند حضرتك الافضل فلتدع زملائك لتقديم ما عندهم ولتعلم حضرتك ان مايطرح من قبل اى زميل متروك لمناقشة باقى الاعضاء فلا يوجد ما يمنع لطرح اى تساؤلات او استفسارات من قبل اى عضو تجاه صاحب الموضوع للاستفسار منه عما قد يصعب عليه او لاضافة ما قد يتفلت منه 

وجزى الله خيرا كل من حاول مساعدة زملائه بما عنده حتى ولو بالقليل واقتبس من وقته وجهده لمساعدتهم فلا أعتقد ان كل من ياخذ من وقته للغير يقوم بذلك للاستعراض وخاصة انه لا ينتظر اى مقابل مادى تجاه ذلك 
انا عن نفسى قد قمت برفع الكثير من الملفات بالملتقى واعلم مدى المعاناة فى رفع الملفات فما بال بمن يقوم بالشرح والتسجيل للدروس ثم رفعها ثم متابعة الموضوع والاجابة على أسئلة الزملاء
لا يسعنى سوى ان أذكر لاى زميل يقوم بمساعدة زملائه جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تبذله من مجهود لمساعدة الغير لله مهما كانت الاضافة التى يضيفها لزملائه بسيطة فهى افضل من عدم وجودها بالمرة 

وفى النهاية اؤكد لحضرتك مرة أخرى انه غير مسموح غير بالنقد الايجابى البناء الفعال فقط الذى يفيد الشخص نفسه بطرح اى تساؤلات اواستفسارات ويفيد الآخرين ايضا بالاستفادة من هذه الاسئلة واجابتها أما النقد لمجرد النقد لابعاد الآخرين ممن يفيدوا غيرهم والقول لهم بأن يكفوا عن ذلك دون ان يضيفوا هم الجديد المفيد - النقد لمجرد ابعاد واضعاف الآخرين و المفيدين لغيرهم فغير مقبول نهائى
 
بانتظار مشاركات حضرتك المفيدة والاستماع الى شروحات تقدمها حضرتك افضل من هذا الأداء لمساعدة جميع الاخوة الزملاء وسأكون عن نفسى من أول المشاركين فيها بالنقد الفعال للاستفسار عما يصعب على بتلك الشروحات أو اضافة اى جديد فيها قد اعلمه

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## السيف العراقي (2 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز المهندس ايمن قنديل بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء
بانتظار المزيد من ابداعك


----------



## ammar.2520 (2 فبراير 2010)

أسأل الله أن يدخلك بهذا العلم الفردوس الأعلى مع الصديقين والشهداء.
أخوك عمار


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## essam awad11 (3 فبراير 2010)

*أكرمك البارى فى الشهر الجارى
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ammar.2520 (3 فبراير 2010)

أخي أيمن قنديل ...أختي سنا الإسلام ....
دعكم منه..جزاكم الله خيرا على كل حرف مضيء وكلمة طيبة أضفتموها لنا وأفدتونا بها ...وجعل الله حياتكم ووماتكم وآخرتكم جنان من جنان وبلغكم الفردوس الأعلى....
القافلة تسير وال.......
أخي أيمن لا يحبطنك حسد الحاسدين وحقد الحاقدين ولك جزيل الشكر أخي والله إني لاستغرب وأستعجب حبك للخير وومعرفتك الواسعة حتى خلقت في قلبي دافع المنافسة لكنى أنى لي ذلك فأنت قمة وأشكرك لمساعدتي ومشاركتي شرف المحاولة للصعود لتلك القمة التي أنا أعرف أنها تزداد شموخا كل لحظة...
اخي الكريم تأكد أن هناك من يدعو لك...وأنا منهم أسال الله الإجابة.
وجزاك الله ألف ألف الف الف خير بقدر ما وسع كرسية وقدر ووسعت رحمته ومغفرته لك وللمسلمين أجمعين.
أخوك عمار أحمد.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 فبراير 2010)

ammar.2520 قال:


> أخي أيمن قنديل ...أختي سنا الإسلام ....
> دعكم منه..جزاكم الله خيرا على كل حرف مضيء وكلمة طيبة أضفتموها لنا وأفدتونا بها ...وجعل الله حياتكم ووماتكم وآخرتكم جنان من جنان وبلغكم الفردوس الأعلى....
> القافلة تسير وال.......
> أخي أيمن لا يحبطنك حسد الحاسدين وحقد الحاقدين ولك جزيل الشكر أخي والله إني لاستغرب وأستعجب حبك للخير وومعرفتك الواسعة حتى خلقت في قلبي دافع المنافسة لكنى أنى لي ذلك فأنت قمة وأشكرك لمساعدتي ومشاركتي شرف المحاولة للصعود لتلك القمة التي أنا أعرف أنها تزداد شموخا كل لحظة...
> ...


 

جزاك الله كل خير علي تلك الكلمات الرقيقة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم التثبيت فى هذا الموضوع

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

وبانتظار استكمال باقى الدورة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نص القمر (4 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء ياباش مهندس


----------



## shakawa_h (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وجذاك الله خير....


----------



## اميره شاهين (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع:75:


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا يا هندسة وجزاك الله خيرا الصراحة مجهود رائع جدا بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## عادل ععع (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفي ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ST.ENG (28 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sajir (6 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الصالح*​


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى انا لا اعرف كيف احمل الحلقة الثالثة


----------



## ST.ENG (12 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## engelshaer2010 (16 مارس 2010)

ياجماعة كانم فيه روابط 16 حلقة اتشال ولا ايه؟؟


----------



## 1984mohamed (27 مارس 2010)

لا استطيع اهديك شئ غير الدعاء وما هو بقليل :اللهم اعنه علي ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك:


----------



## hassananas (31 مارس 2010)

جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك ان شاء الله

خالص الشكر


----------



## elnahhas (14 أبريل 2010)

خير الناس من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## م ابو صالحة (21 أبريل 2010)

يامهندس أيمن الرابط 4shared معطل عندي لوسمحت نزل الحاضرات بروابط اخرى وربنا يجزيك الجنة


----------



## mhamad29 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

god bless u, keep on with ur informations and benefit all


----------



## mdsayed (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## myada1 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## majdiotoom (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil mo7amed (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وزادك إيمانا وعلما وافرا


----------



## Eng:Ali Sayed (20 أكتوبر 2011)

gzak allah 5ayran ya bash mhandes ayman 3la el maghood el ra23 elly 7adretak btbzelo we rabena yg3alo fe mezan 7sana6ak
bas kan fe rga2 2n 7adre6ak_ 6rfa3 el vedioha6 brawabe6 mediafire badal el 4shared _
wa gazak allah kol 5eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer​


----------



## red bired (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحة وقف ارجوككككككككككككك ههههههههههههه 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## porto (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر باشمهندس ايمن ع الاستمرار ف افاده مهندسي المنتدي


----------



## engineeringmero (27 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## حيدر ناصر (29 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------

